Ask HN: What are some good books on starting an Enterprise Software Startup? - enterpriseb2b
======
fargo
I found the three books recommended by Aaron Levie in his Enterprise
Startup[1] lecture to be spot on:

\- Crossing the Chasm by Geoffrey Moore

\- The Innovator's Dilemma by Clayton Christensen

\- Behind the Cloud by Marc Benioff

[1]
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec12/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec12/)

